# rod snapping video



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Copied this over from another thread in case some of you missed it. I don't often capture a rod breaking in half on video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-4jAFgcDx4


Here's some more highlights from Saturday, first up is Rolland and Tommy doing battle. It was amazing watching these guys push each other as the day went on. Last cast is of Gary, doing some damage, before going on to make some excellent casts, that would result in him winning the title of N.E. champion.


Enjoyed it immensely, already looking forward to the S.E. in a few weeks.

Mark


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Snap crackle pop.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*breaking rod*

Saw Mark Edwards "shatter" one last year,,, awesome!!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Yes Marks crack up was awesome . Never seen a rod break in 5 places before


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Connman said:


> Yes Marks crack up was awesome . Never seen a rod break in 5 places before



Was that the LDX?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Maybe that's why they call them "Breakaway" rods.....


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Mark or anyone else should not have been allowed to cast the rod , I saw that the tip guide was broken before he cast and hid behind a truck as I knew the rod would break , just didn't expect 5 places .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

To clarify the busted inferno butt.

Clyde and I have been working with T Wheeler to explore the possiblities of developing a tournament rod based on the fusion tip. About a month ago Clyde extended a factory inferno butt by one foot for me to play around with on the field. This butt was not reinforced or beefed up in any way to handle the levearge that the extra foot of length AND the extra torque of a pendulum tournament cast.

I had heard it creak a time or two, Gary just hit it hard and it snapped.

Once again theis was an experimental butt that was NOT beefed up to take the heat of a full tournament cast.

It was an impressive thing to watch though.... 

Tommy


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Was that the LDX?



yup, was pretty cool to see


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Guys,
> 
> To clarify the busted inferno butt.
> 
> ...


And here I was just figuring he was throwing backwards:beer:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Connman said:


> Mark or anyone else should not have been allowed to cast the rod , I saw that the tip guide was broken before he cast and hid behind a truck as I knew the rod would break , just didn't expect 5 places .



Well that makes a bit more sense- I know the LDX is a bit on the light side and very easy to load- prolly shouldn't try to hammer more than a 100 grams with a full blown pendulum cast with that rod- just asking for trouble- I have used it for tossing 125- but with an OTG cast at less than full power.

Tommy appreciate the clarification on the inferno butt- People have been asking and I had no idea what rod he was using at the time.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah i feel better because i just bought an inferno.......but I bought a fusion magnum at the same time, and a 525 :--|


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

oh yeah, and SC's yak   :--|


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don't worry about the fusion or the inferno guys. I've hit them as hard as I can without a problem... 

GREAT rods

Tommy


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

All rods break at some time or other including zziplex but not many . 
Prototypes are especially susceptable to breakage as the designers are experimenting with materials and mandrel wrapping . 
in production rods most breakage is down to user error of some sort , high sticking , over loading , torquing the blank and bad casting style and the number one cause being car/truck/house door slammage .
Unless you hear of multiple rod breaking don't judge a broken rod too harshly and most good manufacturers will warranty the rod .


----------

